# Missions Dilemma Video



## Pergamum (Aug 8, 2008)

Missions Dilemma

Thoughts?


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 8, 2008)

I hope American / Western churches will listen to what Saint is saying. He is right on the money when it comes to addressing the arrogance and long term ineffectiveness of the vast majority of modern mission work. When I was in college training for mission work, more years ago than I care to think about, one of our required readings was The Ugly American while it is not a book on missiology it gives great insight into how the American perspective on other cultures damages our attempts to accomplish the goal of making disciples.


----------



## Wannabee (Aug 8, 2008)

English missions built aristocracy.
American missions built capitalism.
Christian missions build disciples.


----------

